# Theo Lane & Co 255 West 15 St New York



## treasurekidd (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello all, I picked this older beer / soda bottle at an antique store today for $8 and have been completely unable to find any information on this company through Google, even under a Google book search. I also came up with nothing searching the archives here. Are there any New York collectors out there familiar with this bottle or the company? The bottle stands 8" tall and is embossed with "THEO LANE & CO, NEW YORK, 255 WEST 15 STREET". 

Any info on age, value or history on the company? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Mar 4, 2018)

-
Hi treasurekidd,

Possibly not a lot of help but here is another variety of bottle from this company shown in Tod von Mechow's site. 
It looks very similar to yours with the exception that it has a round base.

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=53728AA&Firm_Number=53728


You may already be aware of Tod's site but if not it is certainly worth saving in your favourites.

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/index.html


​


----------



## sandchip (Mar 4, 2018)

I like the unusual embossing.  Cool bottle!


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you for that great link OW. I had thought that this bottle had the look of a round bottom soda, so it's funny that your link was too a round bottom variant. And thanks Sandchip, I like the embossing too. I don't think I've ever seen one quite like it.


----------



## Bottlehog (Mar 5, 2018)

Transitional Hutchinson, circa 1878-82, and definitely a unique plate orientation. Haven't seen any quite like that, which suggests that the glass company (unmarked base, correct?) was improvising with this bottle. Business directories from those years should confirm it. Value? While on the rare side, it's a bit beat up. Color is ordinary. $20-30 would be reasonable, I'd estimate (unless your name is Theodore Lane).


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you Bottlehog, that's great info. Since it doesn't fall within my collection, it'll probably wind up on ebay soon, so we'll see how close your price range is. Thanks again!


----------



## seaeo1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Holy Moly! I think that was my bottle from years back. Looks identical to one I dug in the mud flats on Jamaica Bay. I remember the sliver chip on the lip! Sold it in a lot with about 100 other mud flat bottles about 10 years ago!


----------

